# Wichita Area Kenpoist



## Mark Weiser (Feb 13, 2005)

I am looking to start a group that is willing to train with those out of town that are willing to come to Wichita KS. This is a centralized location for those in Oklahoma and Kansas and Missouri and maybe Arkansas. I would like a place where we can all come together in one location abeit a garage or a rec center.  

I am also starting the intial contacts and setups for a Kenpo Festival for the State in Wichita KS. 

Drop me a line here or via email weiserkenpo@aol.com   I would like to get a few people together and practice and learn Ed Parker System of Kenpo. 

Thanks in advance,
Mark E. Weiser


----------



## Kalicombat (Feb 13, 2005)

In your profile you have listed Dragon Kenpo as part of your lineage. I find it is more then likely the reason you will not get much reply. Dragon kenpo, and its founder were a skam. period. There is no lineage of Dragon kenpo except the imagination and delusions of Ed Hutchinson.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 13, 2005)

How about here in Houston, Texas Mark?:ultracool


----------



## Mark Weiser (Feb 13, 2005)

Maybe to clear up the air a little. I would say this study group would train only in Ed Parker System of Kenpo. This group will be under the direct supervision of Michael Acords Studios. We use his system and training methods. 

As to the Dragon Kenpo compared with what I have seen within American Kenpo the Dragon Kenpo is pale and weak lol. That is why I am looking for training partners within Ed Parker System of Kenpo.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 13, 2005)

WooHoo!!  Go Acord Studios!!


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 14, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Maybe to clear up the air a little. I would say this study group would train only in Ed Parker System of Kenpo. This group will be under the direct supervision of Michael Acords Studios. We use his system and training methods.
> 
> As to the Dragon Kenpo compared with what I have seen within American Kenpo the Dragon Kenpo is pale and weak lol. That is why I am looking for training partners within Ed Parker System of Kenpo.



Mark,

I'd suggest you accept the inconvenience of driving down to Wichita and checking out Mr. Kelly (Kenpo Legend) or Brian Hunter & John Haag. I don't think Mr. Kelly has a website, but Brian and John's site is at..

www.geocities.com/hsokenpokarate

I wouldn't recommend anyone in KC, even though it is closer. That way you can get away from these guys that are whoring Kenpo on the net and train with someone decent. It drives me crazy when a person has all the time in world to sell everything Kenpo under the Sun (tapes, books, certificates), but they don't have enough time to put an actual time line and lineage of their training. All we really do know is that Acord accepted his 5th from Brent Berry (DarkLord's good buddy), and that he obviously trained in other styles (based on the picture of him by his big trophies, with a black belt on and in a back stance of all things..lol) and probably just jumped his 3rd or 4th in another system to Kenpo like so many others. Good luck on your journey and I think by reaching out to "actual" EPAK in Ks you are showing that you want to actually know real the stuff. I'll look ya up next time I'm in town visiting my grandparents.

Regards, jb


----------



## Mark Weiser (Feb 14, 2005)

I would love to study in Wichita with Sensi Kelley. But again time constraints and expense is a heavy burden. The Distance is about 2.5 hours one way so to travel back and forth twice a week and every other Saturday is a heavey burden on my family and Van.

This may sound like a cop out but if I left immeadately after work I would arrive in Wichita KS around 6pm and I belive the classes are about an hour on Tues and Thurs and Saturday days.  I will have to weigh the balance and see if this is plausible both in $$ and Time. 

Now I am not sure how viable it would be to study Kenpo only two Saturdays a Month for only an hour each Saturday.


----------



## TChase (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Mark,

Traveling a good distance to train with a good teacher is definitely worth the effort. I'm in a somewhat similar situation as you. There are probably 7-8 EPAK schools within a 12 mile radius to my house, and around 3 more maybe 20 miles away, yet I drive an hour and a half(102 miles) one way every Saturday morning to train. And occasionally on a weekday when I get a night off of work. 

In my opinion, once a week with a excellent teacher is better than 5 times a week with a mediocre one. I've been making that trip for 3 years now and I'm 100x the kenpoist I was before. You can always give it a try and see how it works out.  I'm sure you could work something out like maybe a 2 hour session every week and then work on your material for the rest of the week at home by yourself or better yet with a partner.  Whatever you choose, good luck in your training.


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 14, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> I would love to study in Wichita with Sensi Kelley. But again time constraints and expense is a heavy burden. The Distance is about 2.5 hours one way so to travel back and forth twice a week and every other Saturday is a heavey burden on my family and Van.
> 
> This may sound like a cop out but if I left immeadately after work I would arrive in Wichita KS around 6pm and I belive the classes are about an hour on Tues and Thurs and Saturday days.  I will have to weigh the balance and see if this is plausible both in $$ and Time.
> 
> Now I am not sure how viable it would be to study Kenpo only two Saturdays a Month for only an hour each Saturday.



I hear ya..

Twice a week wouldn't seem cost effective. With Mr. Duffy I make the trip to see him every 2 or 3 months (2 1/2 hr drive one way) and I've been doing that since 2002. I video tape all the sessions and they last anywhere from 3 - 5 hrs. I then go over and train that information and when I'm comfortable with my material I set up another private lesson to review and learn more. I know that Mr. Kelly has a group of GoJu guys that make the trip from Jopin, Mo. to train with him every month and they've done it for a while (years...so I know he's done long distance training before). I email and call with questions and of course I have other resources (GD7 and the Mad Kenpo Scientist) that answer questions along the way as well...

But like Tom said, "You can always give it a try and see how it works out.." Otherwise, if you don't at least try, then we definitely know it won't work.. 

jb


----------



## Mark Weiser (Feb 14, 2005)

Now what is interesting is that I just found out that he charges around $50 an hour for private lessons. If this is true the cost of operating a training site twice a month would give me.  Lets say about 4 -6 hours a month in Private Lessons. 

Hmmmmm that is tempting.  Wow 6 hours a month with him would be awesome. I will have to think about this a lot.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Feb 17, 2005)

I have met Brian Hunter. Even though we didn't do any Kenpo, we talked shop. He is very knowledgeable in the martial arts and is a very respectful person. (That alone speaks volumes about his character.)



			
				Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> I am also starting the intial contacts and setups for a Kenpo Festival for the State in Wichita KS.


Why stop there? Why not have a festival for all martial arts that can trace its lineage to the Hawaiian Islands? 

Just as I would like to see some good EPAK from the folks in Wichita or some good Tracy from the folks in Lawrence, it would be good to see material from other Kempo folks. This can be a great time to share ideas!

As for the Kenpo folks in Overland Park, I don't know much about them except that one of their black belts by the name of Porter did a great job at winning the middleweight sparring division of the 2003 Sunflower State Games. I'm sure he can teach a thing or two about sparring.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Feb 28, 2005)

About a Kansas gathering...

I recently heard from a guy near the St. Louis area and he's planning to have gatherings in the Midwest for those who practice an art with Hawaiian Roots.

The plans are to have an event every 6 months and the first event is to be in St. Louis.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jun 14, 2005)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> I know that Mr. Kelly has a group of GoJu guys that make the trip from Jopin, Mo. to train with him every month and they've done it for a while (years...so I know he's done long distance training before). jb


Thats probably true as Mr. Kelley and his students are active members of the NCMA, headquarted in Joplin.


----------

